# Pakistan - Amazing Landscapes



## Gumnaam (Feb 4, 2005)

Camping Site, Kaghan Valley









A Bird Eye View, Hunza Valley









Nangaparbat Base Camp









Nangaparbat (Naked Mountain) (8128 m)









Terraced Fields of Hunza Valley









Karakorum Highway passing through Ganesh, Hunza









A traditional Suspension Bridge at Deosai, Sakardu









Jeep Safari at Karakorum Highway 









A Basecamp at K-2 Mountain (8611 m)









Golden Peak Range at Passu, Upper Hunza









Fishing at roof of the World, Deosai plains, Sakardu









Ultar Peak and Lady finger Peak, Hunza









Camping site at a local Hotel, Treshing Valley









A view of Rakaposhi Mountain, (7789 m), Hunza









Colour Bonanza (Autumn) at Hunza 









Baltit Fort, Hunza


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Beautiful. Didn't realize that Pakistan had so much mountains, and the terraced fields look very... asian.


----------



## lucknowii sky (Oct 29, 2006)

wow great ,pakistan northern area looks great.:applause:


----------



## Nuks (Jun 24, 2006)

Northern Pakistan is definitely a place I hope to visit one day. It looks so beautiful.


----------



## vc15nets (Aug 16, 2005)

*Mountain Ranges, Desert, Coastline, Fertile plains...we have em all!*

These pictures are from here and there (visit kbboy's thread http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=10786296#post10786296) 

Two Great Pictures from Flickr by Jawad Zakaria:

Flying high (at 8000m) and may it do so till the end of time!


















Fairy Meadows







































































































































Crystal Clear Water



























Oh yeah....MORE GLACIERS THAN ANY OTHER COUNTRY IN THE WORLD!


----------



## vc15nets (Aug 16, 2005)

*Southern Landscape*

Canyons, Deserts, Fertile Plains, and a Coastline!

*How bout some Canyons!?*









Hingol National Park



























*The Fertile Plains of Punjab*


















*The Desert *(not sure whether its Thar or Cholistan)


















*The Coast *(From the Turtle Green Waters of Karachi to the Clear Blue of Gwadar and Balochistan)


----------



## seattlehawk (Nov 18, 2005)

vc15nets said:


> Oh yeah....MORE GLACIERS THAN ANY OTHER COUNTRY IN THE WORLD!


This pic is mind-boggling. I count 8 peaks in this pic above 7000 meters/24000feet, all taller than the tallest peak in North America (McKinley, Alaska).


----------



## scottsimmons80 (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow! Such beautiful scenery - so many contrasts across the landscape!! I've never seen such amazing pictures of Pakistan before - thanks for posting them!!


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

Amazing Pics! Thanks for sharin.


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

For forumers wanting to see more of Pakistan that ISNT shown by world media, please go to the Pakistan Forums of SSC. We have a WHOLE SECTION full of pictures and threads you wouldnt see elsewhere. You can find a lot of great pictures of our northern areas too over there. 

Pakistan isnt just what you see on CNN or hear in terms of some suicide bomb blast or something. This country has amazing diversity in culture and landscapes and is just a very different experience in itself. So find out more about it, I am sure it will make an impression on you.


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

seattlehawk said:


> This pic is mind-boggling. I count 8 peaks in this pic above 7000 meters/24000feet, all taller than the tallest peak in North America (McKinley, Alaska).



Thats what you get from having two of the world's tallest mountain ranges in the north of the country, the Karakorum and the Himalayas. 6 of the world's 15 tallest mountains are in Pakistan and Pakistani Kashmir.


----------



## seattlehawk (Nov 18, 2005)

swerveut said:


> For forumers wanting to see more of Pakistan that ISNT shown by world media, please go to the Pakistan Forums of SSC. We have a WHOLE SECTION full of pictures and threads you wouldnt see elsewhere. You can find a lot of great pictures of our northern areas too over there.
> 
> Pakistan isnt just what you see on CNN or hear in terms of some suicide bomb blast or something. This country has amazing diversity in culture and landscapes and is just a very different experience in itself. So find out more about it, I am sure it will make an impression on you.


I am sure what you say is true. Unfortunately, negative perception of Pakistan, thanks to the popular media in the West fixated only on the unflattering aspects of that country, seems to have so firmly ingrained among us that we are almost unwilling to accept any depiction that is upbeat. After all, didn't we see how two forumers attempted to derail that ongoing thread about Islamabad?

I can assure you though that the breathtaking beauty of the northern areas of Pakistan is no secret among serious hikers, trekkers and travelers trotting the globe. And, contrary to the common notion of an average person on the street, their travel blogs tell us tales of embarrassingly friendly and hospitable people in that part of the world.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Shaunter lake









lake saif ul muluk


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Really stunning landscapes!


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

^^ and lots of high altitude lakes too.


----------



## leestat_d_vamp (Aug 24, 2006)

great pictures! I fall in love to Pakistan.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

A scenery from nothern pakistan









Lalazar, Kaghan valley.


----------



## vc15nets (Aug 16, 2005)

*Fly over the roof of the world!*










Shots taken from the PIA air safari


----------



## leestat_d_vamp (Aug 24, 2006)

wow! what a pleasant sight! Minus the smell ofcourse


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

^^ smell? what smell you talking about?


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you for the tour in Pakistan landscapes, misterk


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again, beautiful landscapes


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)

beautiful place


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful really landscapes for once again...


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

thx for the kind comments


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

so beautiful! charming mountains! thanks fot those great pictures!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

misterk said:


> thx for the kind comments


Welcome. misterk... please add more photos


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

love the natural beauty this country has to offer the world and lets not forget its people.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

very nice Pakistan


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## insomniac00 (Jul 12, 2008)

good stuff my freind good stuff


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Excellent landscapes misterk  and that last pic looks fantastic !


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pics, specially the second. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

misterk said:


>


Those landscapes in Pakistan are really awesome :cheers: thanks again misterk for showing us the beauty of Pakistan kay:


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Misterk thanx for sharing the pics. superb views !


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## pspguy123 (Apr 10, 2009)

Beautiful pics.


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes beautiful landscapes and natural beauty!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I like the post #128, beautiful. Regards.*


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Beautiful pictures of Pakistan. Regards.*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice pics, but wrong section?


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome landscape photos in Pakistan as always misterk; thanks for those beautiful photos


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

misterk can you please mention the location and source of pictures also?


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

ok sorry 

rama valley


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

balochistan


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

chillam


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Where is that location in that photo? Looks awesome btw


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

thx for the kind comments it's nanga parbat


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Magnificent natural panoramas!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Leepa valley











Bungus Valley








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Azad Kashmir - Pakistan

















*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Wonderful pictures Hooria :applause:


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Wonderful landscapes.


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

Strong Hearted said:


> Wonderful pictures Hooria :applause:


Thanks strong Hearted..!!


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

dutchmaster said:


> Wonderful landscapes.


Thanks Master...!! keep visting.


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

beautiful pictures of chitral Hooria..:happy: i miss my hometown very much.


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

A-TOWN BOY said:


> beautiful pictures of chitral Hooria..:happy: i miss my hometown very much.


Wow you are from chitral???:uh: you are so lucky


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

Strong Hearted said:


> Wow you are from chitral???:uh: you are so lucky


YES!!! AND, YESSSS!!!! :colgate:


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

A-TOWN BOY said:


> beautiful pictures of chitral Hooria..:happy: i miss my hometown very much.


Thanks 4 the Appreciation..!!! Chitarl is really a Dreamland.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos of Pakistan landscapes once again


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> Awesome photos of Pakistan landscapes once again


Thanks Christos..!! keep visting.


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Kashmir Pakistan








*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

HOoria said:


> Thanks Christos..!! keep visiting.


Welcome


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Naran








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Utror Valley

















*


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Deosai National Park Baltitstan








*









































Source "Flickr"


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Siri Paya - Shogran





































*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Fairy Medows








*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome as well


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Excellent work hooria :applause:


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks Christos n strong Hearted..!!!


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Passu_Gojal_Hunza_Pakistan

















*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Hunza Valley


























*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Dir Valley








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Tauli Pir, Rawla Kot, Pakistan






































*

source "Flickr"


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Shangrilla








*


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

*Swat Valley








*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Shangrilla photo is really beautiful kay:


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> Shangrilla photo is really beautiful kay:


Thanks always 4 liking n Visiting..!!!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by pakdev


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by pakdev


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by pakdev


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice pics....kay:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/atifsaeed/


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

waheed malik


----------



## imghani (Jul 13, 2011)

*These pictures are really amazing and beautiful*

I really miss my country too much. I am away but whenever i look pictures like that, it really make me happy.


----------



## Sriram27 (Sep 27, 2010)

Why not make a trip mate!! It will be brilliant


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

amazing, friends...... :banana:
nice country....i hope people is peace


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

misterk said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/atifsaeed/



kay:....like this shot..:cheers:


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Great Trango Tower:










Kund Malir Beach, Makraan, Balochistan.










Muzaffarabad





































Mud Mountains, Makraan Baluchistan.











City of Caves, Shehar-e-roghaan, Balochistan:































Arror Rock, Rohri, Sindh.





























Rohri to Quetta Tunnel









Neelum Valley











Saindak Copper Field, Baluchistan.











Passu Cones, Hunza



















Shounter Lake










Katas, Salt range










Dudipatsar lake










Hingol National Park, Makraan, Baluchistan.










Chitta khata lake




















Lahore










Quetta 










Gilgit Airport











WALL OF SINDH, Ranikot










Natural Sphinx, Makraan Coastal highway.










Headmarala, Sialkot










Astola Island:












Gandhara ancient kingdom near Peshawar.











My Personal Favourite, Phandar, Gilgit. A place to die for:











Angel Sar, Karakorum.










Second Largest Salt Mines of World , Khewra.











K-2, Second tallest peak on Earth











Cold Desert, Skardu.










Tarbela Dam










Lahore Fort












Khadomi lake, Khushab, Punjab.











Federal Capital, Islamabad.











Armed Forces Meeting in the middle of Mountains.



















K-2 Expedition










Kalaam falls, Swata.










Black Mountains of Shamsi Air-strip, Baluchistan.










Rush pari (fairy) Lake










Mighty Hingol, Balochistan










Phandar <3




















*Famous Abbotabad
*










*Pakistan -China Border
*











Baltoro Cathedral.











Attabad Lake, Formed after Natural Disaster caused by Land sliding,. 
Sad but Beautiful











Uch Sharif Near Bahalwalpur, Wilderness












Petra of Thar Desert, Nagarparkar, Sindh












Godwin Austin (K-2)











Buzi-Pass Makran Coastal highway, Baluchistan.












Dream Dudipat Lake












Mariabad, (Aka Valley of Love), Near Quetta Baluchistan. 












Walking corridor of Hunza Valley to Enjoy Landscapes of Hunza.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

excellent selection of images from Pakistan....amazing landscapes indeed.:cheers:


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Great shots...kay:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

dedicate to karrar haidri by TARIQ HAMEED SULEMANI, on Flickr


KUNHAR RIVER by PHOTOROTA, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow nice pics.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Autumn Of Hunza by Iqbal Khatri, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible images from Pakistan..


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Kund Malir by Imran Arshad, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

please post here..http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=653002&page=122

Thanks!


----------

